# Need somebody to do this



## Tclem (Dec 21, 2014)

I know a pastor in Louisiana that needs ( I believe ) 3 pens made by Jan 8th. They need to be a good quality pen and they need the following picture either casted on a pen blank or engraved or something. I have not practiced with my engraver enough to get this done in time. He said they use to have someone who did these for them but not anymore. From what I can gather they used this picture ( of course it said 2014 last year HENRY. Lol) and it wasn't engraved. I know I plan to talk with @David Seaba about casting but didn't know if you could do this or either @Schroedc may be able to engrave it or if anyone else can make them real nice pens. I have the contact information. 
Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2014)

I could do the engraving I think. Let me work up a test piece tomorrow.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 21, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I could do the engraving I think. Let me work up a test piece tomorrow.


I tried it on some blanks but I need to figure out how to use my rotary attachment. It was to big for the blank. You keep your phone handy for when I get this thing going. Lol


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 21, 2014)

You could do a waterslide decal over a lighter toned wood under a CA finish. I have done a few lime that and they look pretty sharp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 21, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> You could do a waterslide decal over a lighter toned wood under a CA finish. I have done a few lime that and they look pretty sharp.


Yeah that's what I meant. I couldn't think of the word. I don't know how to do that


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I don't know how to do that


Easy. Once you get your blank ready for finish seal it up with 3-4 coats of CA, apply the decal, wait 24 hours to make sure everything is very dry, and put you final coats of CA over the decal. Nothing to it. 

I am actually printing some decals tonight for a Pen that I need to do tomorrow night.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 22, 2014)

@Tclem , I played with the logo this morning and since I don't have a rotary attachment I can't get it to fit on a pen due to the size of the logo and the curvature of a Pen body. If I get it small enough I loose the detail in the lettering at the bottom. If you can find someone to do either a waterslide decal or cast it inside clear resin I'd lean that way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 22, 2014)

How is it to be orientated on the blank?

Les


----------



## Tclem (Dec 22, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> @Tclem , I played with the logo this morning and since I don't have a rotary attachment I can't get it to fit on a pen due to the size of the logo and the curvature of a Pen body. If I get it small enough I loose the detail in the lettering at the bottom. If you can find someone to do either a waterslide decal or cast it inside clear resin I'd lean that way.


That was my problem.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 22, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> How is it to be orientated on the blank?
> 
> Les


Long ways


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 22, 2014)

I think the decal would be great. But I've never tried it.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 22, 2014)

Scott is going to see what he has and try the decal. My next learn how to do project. Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 22, 2014)

Colin, get you a rotary attachment. You are going to need one in the near future. Colin, get you a rotary attachment.


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 22, 2014)

If Scott gets stuck with time, let me know and I can help out with water slide decals.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 22, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> If Scott gets stuck with time, let me know and I can help out with water slide decals.


Will do and thanks


----------

